# Videos from Mill Pond Fright Night 2013



## Mill_Pond_Fright_Night (Sep 21, 2013)

We live out in the middle of no where with two teenage kids. To keep them from missing out on Halloween we started a tradition of throwing a huge Halloween event for all of our friends. We turn the back yard into Carnevil with games and food. We also do a 1500+ square foot haunted house.

Our event this year was last weekend. Here is a video of our Carnevil and another video walkthough of the haunted house.











Sorry, I can't figure out how to embed my videos in the post.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I wouldn't mind being one of your kids one bit, what fun, from the back yard wirh games to the haunted hotel, what fun!


----------



## Mill_Pond_Fright_Night (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks, I think we have as much fun as they do! Already tearing down to start building next years haunt.


----------

